# Jauja-Primera Capital del Peru



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Jauja es una ciudad que se encuentra en el departamento de Junín, es una ciudad con un diseño colonial y con fundacion española.
Fue la primera capital del Perú en la epoca de conquista de los españoles.


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Una panoramica de Jauja:


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Ala que tales fotazos! jaja


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

ya pondre las fotos mas grandes


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Sí por favor, casi no puedo apreciar la laguna de Paca.

saludos


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

La laguna de Paca es hermosa junto con todo su entorno, a ver si ponen las fotos más grandes para apreciarla mejor, saludosss :wave:


----------



## antigriego (Nov 9, 2010)

Una foto mas grande, atras el cerro que tiene una leyenda, ya me olvide,luego la cuento:


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

Después de Huancayo, qué ciudad le sigue en importancia en la Región Junín????


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

Creo q la merced-chanchamayo,pero el resto de provincias tiene un desarrollo parejo


----------

